# Nieuport 12



## sergio_vitalio (Aug 22, 2009)

Gentlemen I apologise for the bad English. 
Somebody has a photo or the scheme of rear cockpit Nieuport 12? What there sitting, same as in a forward cockpit, or folding how on Nieuport 10, or was a canvas belt?
Thanks.


----------

